# A Few Good Men... In My journey to own a BMW



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanted to get a BMW from a long time but never liked the interior (Way too old school) so i waited and waited... When i went to NYC auto show in 2010 and saw the all new BMW .. I decided i have to pull the trigger....But i waited for second year model, it was a very painfull wait...

Right from then i started gathering every information i could and reading every single thread here... Since it was a long awaited dream i want it to make it as an experience i would remember for ever... So i decided to go with European Delivery and then Performance Center Delivery ... That is the only way i would really buy any BMW!...

I cannot stress enough and i cannot put in words what an experience it is !... Now i would buy a BMW just for that experience ....now i feel buying a car directly from dealer is pointless...

During my purchase to delivery i had few disappointments especially with the dealers here in NJ... But i got a chance to meet few people who made world of diifference.

Something i wanted to do from around 5 years ! and something i was planning from 2 years was made more pleasurable..

*1) Jonathan from PCD:*I dont if we realize it or not but did you guys know if he ever missed a single thread/question?... Thanks to him he is only person in BMW with whom we have a direct contact...He has been/He is very help full through my entire PCD process.. I dont know if i thanked him enough at PC... So once again "Thanks a lot Jonathan, for your efforts to help us guys here" and Jonathan you have to change your picture on this forum i couldnt recongnise you at all....Do you guys know he is Half the weight and Half the age than his photo on this forum 

*2) Rolf from munich:* People who done ED would know him (He is our bimmefest official chauffer)...I am not exaggerating when i say i never saw a proffesional who is 100% like him...Honestly i dont think i would meet any one like him... My flight was 30 min early and there he is waiting for me out side...
How many people do you know who would say this "Please dont waste your money you wont need it" ...on the day when i was checking out from the hotel in munich the receptionist said that rolf has called and left me a message "Have a safe trip home", it is a smal thing but how many poeple would do it?

*3) My delivery Specialist in Welt:* I still cannot pronounce his name properly but any ways not many people would really notice this, our entire ED experience can be screwed up with wrong delivery specialist! This guy was so energetic and very informative .. He just made me feel that i am a VIP. Thanks to him, I was able to complete my ED on a high note!...

*4) Fellow Festers:* Yes with out you guys i would be completely clueless every bit of information i have is from you guys!...

Most of the poeple consider ED for financial benefit, well intially i did! but its not that its the experience on which you cannot put a price...

and people who think they dont have to do PCD since they have done ED! well you dont know what you are missing...You Really Dont want to miss the chance to meet the guys in PC and you really dont want to miss the chance to drive around in NC/SC/TN.. Thats is the only way you will know what your car is capable of... it is really a bonding experience with your car!

I really enjoyed driving it in here than in munich, yes i mean it! Driving a car on straight road at 120 MPH in not a big deal, you dont need a BMW for that a 4 cycnlinder KIA will do it!

and i got chance some to meet the folks at PC like Ryan who is very friendly and Damn he is one of a kind instructor!....and you guys have to see how these guys drive a M5 holySh%%t i never knew we can drive cars like that... Hats off to their freaking precission.. I dont know how many thousands of times they have practised it!

Now i have to go back for the driving school, I am still hungry for more!!!

FROM ED:





































FROM PCD:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the great write-up and your kind words :thumbup:. It was a pleasure to get to meet you and put a face to a name. I'm glad you had a great time and hopefully you had a nice enjoyable drive up through the mountains.

Thanks again for your donation and support to the American Cancer Society! With a little luck, maybe you'll win the M School and be back here again sooner than later. Last year we had a fellow Bimmerfest member win the school. Hopefully that will happen again.


----------

